
“Particle” Chrome Extension Sold to New Dev Who Immediately Turns It into Adware - amiller2571
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/-particle-chrome-extension-sold-to-new-dev-who-immediately-turns-it-into-adware/
======
vxNsr
Hmmm.... I'm gonna go back through all my extensions and remove the ones I
don't use.

